# drag hunting- what to wear/expect



## amandaco2 (19 September 2009)

what do people wear to go drag hunting?
am taking the 6 year old out this season in an effort to perk her up abit!
basically ive never been so any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## SilverSkye (19 September 2009)

I hunt with the readyfield ( bloodhounds) when i get a chance ( a few times each season) they are still on hound exercise till the beggining of Oct and i have managed to get once so far, the dress code is pretty much the same as for normal hunting, hacking jackets and dont have to plait for hound exercise then once full hunting starts black or blue jacket, shirt and stock, long boots and plaited up ( i cheat and hog my mare saves time!!) 
The pace tends to be quite fast especially once the season gets going, and there is much less hanging about than if you go out with foxhounds.  
If you had a chance to get out on hound exercise over the next few weeks it would be worth it as it is a perfect introduction for a young horse.


----------



## amandaco2 (19 September 2009)

when does full hunting start? have got this awful image of me being to only one in a hacking jacket!!!!


----------



## Patches (19 September 2009)

when does full hunting start? have got this awful image of me being to only one in a hacking jacket!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I've only been once, going again tomorrow. Currently still autumn hunting/hound exercise.

Ratcatcher for me at the moment...hacking jacket, shift/tie. 

I believe from the 1st October it's black/navy jacket and a white stock/cream stock. 

I am probably mistaken though as I'm a newbie myself.   There were people out autumn hunting in black/navy jackets when we went a couple of weeks ago, so I assume it's not that strict, so long as you are smart? :grin:


----------



## star (19 September 2009)

draghunting is quite fast and action-packed.  lots of jumping normally.  most draghunts have websites which say when opening meet is and after that it's black or blue jackets.  before that if they're doing hound exercise then tweed, although you'll still see some in black or blue and we still have some that come out in tweed all yr round so as long as you're smart dont think they mind that much.


----------



## amandaco2 (20 September 2009)

thats great thanks!!!!!


----------

